# EGR and Swirl valve removal



## 94 LE pusher (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi guys, I wanted to know what solenoids can I remove to eliminate the swirl valve and EGR system, Thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You don't have to remove any solenoids, just pull off the vacuum hoses to the units and plug them.


----------



## 94 LE pusher (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh, thanks. I was getting confused because on the FSM it has a S.C.V control solenoid and a EGR and canister control solenoid and I wanted to remove both systems, but I couldn't figure out if I needed to take the solenoids out.


----------

